# What are the signs of a bad ignition:pix



## Seattle (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a husqvarna chain saw model 40.When it is cold it starts up and then it dies.Trying to restart it is futile. I pull the plug and it has no spark. I let it cool down and it started again ,then dies and no spark.

could the ignition be going bad when it warms up? Is this common?are there any test that can be done?

If it is the ignition where can I get one?


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

have you checked the kill wire to make sure it isnt grounded out anywhere?also how about the kill switch is it working right?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Unfortunately with electronic ignition modules thats the only warning that it's going bad you'll get.There is no test that I know of.

They can work fine one day and be dead as a hammer the next.


----------



## Seattle (Jul 11, 2006)

I ahve checked the wiring and it looks good. when it cold starts it I can turn it off without problem. 

Are bad ignitions very common?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

A bad ignition isn't real bad to go out.But when they do there is no worning.An eletronic ignition ether works correctly or it doesen't.Ether from a bad ignition coil or a bad exciter (if your saw has one).I don't know of any test you can run to tell which is bad though.
Tell you whan you can try.Looking at the pic's it looks like the guound wire is kinda close to the cooling fins on the cylinder,You can try unpluging it from the coil just to rule out a short in the wire.Or could even be the stop switch wire


----------

